# convert 120V outdoor chandelier to 12V



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sure it will work but it will void the warranty and the listing. Going from 120v to 12V is better than the other way around. If someone puts in a 120V bulb it will not work so not much danger there.

They do make standard bulbs that are 12V


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sure it will work but it will void the warranty and the listing. Going from 120v to 12V is better than the other way around. If someone puts in a 120V bulb it will not work so not much danger there.
> 
> They do make standard bulbs that are 12V


If it is 12 volts does it need to be listed?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> If it is 12 volts does it need to be listed?


In NC all light fixtures must be listed. I don't see why the voltage would make a difference.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just thought only line voltage fixtures would be required to be. Huh. Never thought landscape light would be listed. the transformer yes the fixtures no.
Learn something new every day.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Entropy said:


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum so please pardon my newbie inexperience here.  I would really appreciate your input on this one. A client bought this outdoor chandelier for his patio http://www.lightingdirect.com/kichl...iers-from-the-high-country-collection/p845379 thinking it was low voltage but soon realized it was for 120. I of course suggested he returns it and buys a 12V piece instead, but his wife  really likes the design of this one and none of only 3 available 12V models (I can't blame to poor fellow for trying). If I simply use LV light bulbs and connect to 12V AC transformer will that work or some more involved electrical work is required?
> Thanks in advance!


WHO in their right mind would buy that thinking it was low-voltage???? What in the world gave yo....... um, him that idea???

WHAT is the obsession with it being 12V? WHY make it SO complicated?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Entropy said:


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum so please pardon my newbie inexperience here.  I would really appreciate your input on this one. A client bought this outdoor chandelier for his patio http://www.lightingdirect.com/kichl...iers-from-the-high-country-collection/p845379 thinking it was low voltage but soon realized it was for 120. I of course suggested he returns it and buys a 12V piece instead, but his wife  really likes the design of this one and none of only 3 available 12V models (I can't blame to poor fellow for trying). If I simply use LV light bulbs and connect to 12V AC transformer will that work or some more involved electrical work is required?
> Thanks in advance!


I have done this a few times. you just need to find some medium base 12 volt lamps. Now days they have LED ones even. I do mark the fixture "12 volt only".


----------



## Entropy (Dec 31, 2012)

That is great, I will post the results. Thanks again so much!


----------



## Entropy (Dec 31, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> WHO in their right mind would buy that thinking it was low-voltage???? What in the world gave yo....... um, him that idea???
> 
> WHAT is the obsession with it being 12V? WHY make it SO complicated?


It matches their decor and he wife likes that particular design, so he (I think it's her) bought it on impulse. :no:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Obviously I'm missing something, but why does it need to be 12V?


----------



## Entropy (Dec 31, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Obviously I'm missing something, but why does it need to be 12V?


It's outside and on 12V transformer. It is a much big job to run 120V.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Entropy said:


> It's outside and on 12V transformer. It is a much big job to run 120V.


I take it there are other loads on that circuit? You can't just remove the transformer and have the circuit at 120V?


----------



## Entropy (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry, you're right, there are about 12 20W fixtures, so they want to add chandelier to this circuit.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn, 12 20W fixtures and the want to add a chandelier? What size of conductor is pulled? 

I understand your dilemma now... since she won't return it, sounds like you're going to make some good money running a 120V circuit out there!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

That is going to be one big ass 12v transformer. Are you pulling #6s?


----------



## Entropy (Dec 31, 2012)

it's Malibu 600W transformer with about 150 feet of 12 gage wire with the total of 340W of load. I think it should do. I did the voltage drop calculation and it worked out well. 
Can you please recommend 20W light bulbs for this chandelier?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Entropy said:


> it's Malibu 600W transformer with about 150 feet of 12 gage wire with the total of 340W of load. I think it should do. I did the voltage drop calculation and it worked out well.
> Can you please recommend 20W light bulbs for this chandelier?


Ah ... 340 watts at 12 volts is 28 amps .... A bit high for 12 AWG and as far as voltage drop, well you will have a ton.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> If it is 12 volts does it need to be listed?


:blink:




> *ARTICLE 411
> Lighting Systems Operating at
> 30 Volts or Less*





> *411.1 Scope.* This article covers lighting systems operating
> at 30 volts or less and their associated components.





> *411.2 Definition.*
> Lighting Systems Operating at 30 Volts or Less. A lighting
> system consisting of an isolating power supply, the lowvoltage
> luminaires, and associated equipment that are all identified
> ...





> *411.3 Listing Required.* Lighting systems operating at
> 30 volts or less shall comply with 411.3(A) or 411.3(B).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Entropy said:


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum so please pardon my newbie inexperience here.  I would really appreciate your input on this one. A client bought this outdoor chandelier for his patio http://www.lightingdirect.com/kichl...iers-from-the-high-country-collection/p845379 thinking it was low voltage but soon realized it was for 120. I of course suggested he returns it and buys a 12V piece instead, but his wife  really likes the design of this one and none of only 3 available 12V models (I can't blame to poor fellow for trying). If I simply use LV light bulbs and connect to 12V AC transformer will that work or some more involved electrical work is required?
> Thanks in advance!


Try to go with LED lamps if at all possible. Keep in mind that a 60watt lamp at 12 volts will draw 10x the amperage that a 120 volt lamp would. Not much to be concerned with unless the HO starts to change them after you are gone. 


Would it be possible to reverse a pool transformer and give them the 120 volts?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Entropy said:


> it's Malibu 600W transformer with about 150 feet of 12 gage wire with the total of 340W of load. I think it should do. I did the voltage drop calculation and it worked out well.
> Can you please recommend 20W light bulbs for this chandelier?


You will need to either either try to bump up the voltage 16 volts or run a separate circuit at least 3/4 of the way if they notice that the lamps will be kinda dim.
The 150' is killing your layout.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Is anyone else envisioning black landscape wire run up the side of a wall?


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

Why mess around and break the listing of the fixture. Sell them services for running a code compliant 120 volt feed to the light fixture and move on. The install stays code compliant and you'll come out ahead money-wise.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Entropy- please pm me with your credentials. I have alot of issues with what you are doing here and it seems you may be biting off more than you can chew. The info you have given is way off and 150 run is not appropriate for this setup. Also a 600 watt trany has 2 sets of terminals- basically it is 2- 300 watt tranies.


----------

